# Good news



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ryanair announces new Spain - Norway routes. Rygge - Alicante, Barcelona, Madrid. Sad not to see Málaga but perhaps next Spring?

They have also made an (audacious) offer to set up another base in Spain, this time at Seville. Passenger figures are crashing there whilst Ryanair's are increasing. They have come along with their "White Knight" story. Will it work? Ryanair - Últimas novedades : Ryanair Presenta Una Propuesta de Base a Sevilla (In Spanish)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Ryanair announces new Spain - Norway routes. Rygge - Alicante, Barcelona, Madrid. Sad not to see Málaga but perhaps next Spring?
> 
> They have also made an (audacious) offer to set up another base in Spain, this time at Seville. Passenger figures are crashing there whilst Ryanair's are increasing. They have come along with their "White Knight" story. Will it work? Ryanair - Últimas novedades : Ryanair Presenta Una Propuesta de Base a Sevilla (In Spanish)



I heard that Málaga isnt taking on anymore routes right now cos of the expansion programme going on there!!??

Jo xxx


----------

